# Warzone Fenris part II: Wrath of Magnus.



## Khorne's Fist

I wonder if we'll see TS kits similar to how they are portrayed in the video, like disc riders, termies, and rotary cannons.


----------



## scscofield

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


No clue if this is real or not.


----------



## Einherjar667

*Tzeench chaos marines!!!!!!!!*

Check these out! Could be the best release ever?


----------



## Battman

Certainly cool looking!

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Kreuger

scscofield said:


> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> 
> No clue if this is real or not.


If it is real those look awesome!


----------



## ntaw

Why would it be fake? It lines up just about perfectly with the released video.


----------



## scscofield

Because I'm too lazy to fact check, haven't been tracking rumors at all and just randomly saw that on bookface.


----------



## Lord of the Night

HOLY HELL!! I am in love with this release!!!


LotN


----------



## DkMiBuch

Looks really great!

That wrath of Magnus thing, that's sort of the Thousand Sons codex or what?
I don't really like the image on the cover, not that it matters much


----------



## Nordicus

I just got a hobby-boner.


----------



## Fallen

I wonder what the Tzaangors are.


----------



## Einherjar667

Fallen said:


> I wonder what the Tzaangors are.




Theyre in the Silver Tower set but these dudes look like they have chain swords or some such. Theyre like avian beast men


----------



## scscofield

Merged threads due to same content


----------



## Fallen

Einherjar667 said:


> Theyre in the Silver Tower set but these dudes look like they have chain swords or some such. Theyre like avian beast men


Right, I mean are they supposed to be a new type of Tzeentch Demons, or are these mutated cultists?


----------



## ntaw

My money's on mutated cultists essentially. They may have subtly better rules though being so Daemon infused they've mutated.


----------



## Einherjar667

scscofield said:


> Merged threads due to same content




WOOPS, guess the title of the codex should have given that away... sorry


----------



## earth127

I lol'ed at the asterisk of Ahriman article:

What would the sons of the fifteenth legion be without its most infamous son?

Not made of dust.

New Ahriman Model ? Warhammer Community


----------



## Nordicus

It's real. Traitor legion rules, that comes on top of the Tzeentch release.


----------



## earth127

My wallet GW stop it's already empty it can't take any more.


----------



## ntaw

GW cares not for our rumour mongering, check their recent WC article:

This December, all is Dust? (and loads of new books) ? Warhammer Community


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Magnus looks seriously impressive surrounded by his sons.


----------



## Fallen

It must be cold on the Planet of Sorcerers. :wink:


----------



## ntaw

Fallen said:


> It must be cold on the Planet of Sorcerers. :wink:


The Thousand Sons have clearly escalated the nipple armour game started by the Blood Angels.

Let's all hope the challenge isn't accepted by the design team when Dante gets a resculpt :shok:


----------



## the_barwn

ntaw said:


> The Thousand Sons have clearly escalated the nipple armour game started by the Blood Angels.
> 
> Let's all hope the challenge isn't accepted by the design team when Dante gets a resculpt :shok:


The way this is going I dread to think what the EC's & Slaanesh troops will look when they get around to them :laugh2:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

the_barwn said:


> The way this is going I dread to think what the EC's & Slaanesh troops will look when they get around to them


Haven't you heard? Slaanesh is trapped in Nurgle's Garden because Pappa Nurgle objects to the Dark Prince's objectification of hermaphrodites, and insistence that demonettes can use whichever gender bathroom they identify with.

Oh wait, that's AoS. It hasn't happened in 40k. 

Yet.:|


----------



## Lord of the Night

Both pricing and weapons for the Thousand Sons have been confirmed!

40K: Thousand Sons Pricing Confirmed - Bell of Lost Souls

Ahriman: $40/£25
Rubric Marines: $50/£30
Scarab Terminators: $60/£35
Exalted Sorcerers: $60/£35
Tzaangors: $40/£27.50
Magnus the Red: $130/£80
Warzone Fenris Part II - Wrath of Magnus: $75/£45

While as for weapons the Scarab Occult Terminators have access to both Heavy Warpflamers and Soulreaper Rotor Cannons, and the Rubric Marines can all be equipped with Inferno Boltguns or Warpflamers with a Soulreaper Cannon as a special weapon.

40K: Thousand Sons Weapons Unveiled - Bell of Lost Souls


LotN


----------



## Roganzar

Tzeentch damn you GW.
I almost got out but then you have to go and pull me back. Yup, I'm sold. I'm sorry wallet you had money in you but then I need the Crimson King and Ahriman, (honestly my favorite character in 40K) and all the empty shells and sorcerers that command them. :crying:


----------



## Kreuger

Roganzar said:


> Tzeentch damn you GW.
> I almost got out but then you have to go and pull me back. Yup, I'm sold. I'm sorry wallet you had money in you but then I need the Crimson King and Ahriman, (honestly my favorite character in 40K) and all the empty shells and sorcerers that command them. :crying:


The sorcerer commands!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Roganzar

Hey, now. It's to late. "There are no wolves on Fenris."


----------



## Lord of the Night

Psychic Powers and Formations have been revealed, in rumour form.



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> “new Lore of Change, all powers force successful Deny The Witch rolls be rerolled.
> 
> Primaris: +2 to invulns, passed saves reflect s3 ap3 blind hits back.
> 1: reroll all to hit rolls for one unit for one turn.
> 2: pick the result of one dice in your turn.
> 3: a unit’s weapons gain Force.
> 4: 3d6″ S: d6 AP: d6 Assault d6 Witchfire.
> 5: you an opponent roll off and add the number of WC you want to spend, loser takes the difference in totals in Perils rolls.
> 6 – 12″ S: D AP- line, starts at -2 on the D table but you can spend extra warp charges to offset this.
> 
> Magnus gets the Rubric too, 12″ Nova that works like Mind War and transforms things it kills into new 1kSons/Spawn”.





Bell of Lost Souls said:


> The book will have 9 new unit entries. some are new, some are updated with adjusted point cost and new options:
> Magnus
> Ahriman
> Exhalted Sorcerors
> Rubricae
> Scarab Occult Terminators
> Tzaangors
> Pink Horrors
> Blue Horrors
> Brimstone Horrors
> 
> (Yes you read that right, updated rules for Horrors as well. The book in general will be a Tzeentch Daemonkin, featuring all sorts of Tzeentch daemons as well.)
> 
> There are 10 formations within the book and inside the detatchment, 6 CSM formations and 4 Daemon Formations.
> 
> There are Updates to Daemonic Loci as well as Icons of Chaos. The Aspiring Sorceror and Scarab Occult Sorceror have multiple wargear options.
> 
> The Tzeentch Discipline is added. there are also all 4 Traitor Marine Psychic Diciplines inside.
> 
> Magnus, Ahriman, Exhalted Sorcerors, Scarab Occult Socrerors aswell as Aspiring Sorcerors all have acces to 11 Disciplines (all 6 BRB Disciplines, all 4 Traitor Marine Disciplines as well as the updated new Tzeentch one).
> 
> Finally Ahriman is able to Cast powers of his Corvidae Cult 😉 aswell as many, many more.”


Awesome stuff. Forcing Deny Witch rerolls, summonning more Rubrics, giving an entire squad Force, re-rolling all To Hits for a unit, and adding two to your Inv saves! Really liking what we're seeing here.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Magnus is gone live. Nice to see that they've given you a choice of heads, depending on your interpretation of Magnus as a cyclops.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

The multiple heads is an interesting idea. I don't know which I would chose. Probably the second one.


----------



## Roganzar

The second and the third seem closer to what he would have had prior to the Burning of Prospero the first one looks more like what he would have warped to. Though his form has been distinctly mutable through out the books.

Not sure which one. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I must say the exalted sorcerers are all fantastic minis. I was looking at them for ten minutes and kept seeing something new. Subtle mutations, and little things like the disc rider's pistol being fed with energy by one of his extra hands.


----------



## Lord of the Night

While I love all of the Sons kits sadly my budget will not allow me to get much this month. I've allowed myself one box of Rubric Marines, the two new paints and the Sons dice, and new pots of Macragge Blue and Sotek Green.

Next month I might be able to get a box of Exalted Sorcerers and the Traitor Legions codex if I'm lucky.


LotN


----------



## Roganzar

Apparently there is more coming for Chaos.



> The Eye opens, and the Legions return…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a better time to pledge yourself to the powers of Chaos.
> 
> Hot on the heels of Wrath of Magnus comes Traitor Legions, a 136 page supplement to Codex: Chaos Space Marines.
> 
> We know that loads of you out there with Chaos Space Marines forces like to theme your army around one or more of the nine original Traitor Legions that followed their Primarchs into heresy at the very birth of the Imperium.
> 
> This book is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor Legions can now be represented on the battlefield more faithfully than ever before.
> 
> Each of the nine gains Legion-specific rules that are thematic, characterful and powerful in the game. They reward a player that picks units appropriate to that Legion’s way of war.
> 
> Special rules with names like “The Butcher’s Nails”, “Many Heads of the Hydra” and “Iron Within, Iron Without” bring the well-loved background of the Heretic Astartes to life, and will be available to any detachment or formation pledged to the appropriate Legion (much like their loyalist brethren have access to Space Marine Chapter Tactics).
> 
> In addition, every Legion gets a Warlord Traits table, Chaos Artefacts and a dedicated Detachment of Formations, further rewarding armies that mirror the Legions as they appear in the background.
> 
> You can pre-order this book from this weekend, and will need a copy of Codex: Chaos Space Marines to use it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Roganzar said:


> Apparently there is more coming for Chaos.


Looking forward to this.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just waiting on this to get stuck into my Night Lords with a vengeance. Don't want to start on them and then realise the build of my squads isn't actually valid.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Lots of new stuff from Wrath of Magnus and the Traitor Legions Codex has been revealed, thought i'd share the awesome.



















Benefits you get here are the ability to reroll your warlord traits, reroll all Perils of the Warp results, and all psykers manifest one additional power per psychic phase. So pretty damn good stuff right away.

We have the usual detatchment stuff, one core choice and one auxiliary choice being mandatory to form a Grand Coven, but surprisingly some of them are quite easy to achieve and require only a few models. One Daemon Engine or CSM tank counts as an auxiliary choice all on it's own, so the latter is very easy to add on to the core choice. Ditto for the Command option as the Lord of the Legion allows any one TS character or Tzeentch DP to be a formation unto themselves. I quite approve of this as what has put me off the formations in the past is that some of them require too many models, whereas right away I can see that what I actually want to buy with the Sons will be acceptable with the Grand Coven rules, so I don't have to alter my army or ask to forgo formations in the games I play.










The Sons Warlord Traits aren't too bad, and are appropriate to the psychic aspect of the army with Arrogance of Aeons aiding in Deny the Witch tests, which the Sons already have a lot of help with, Lord of Forbidden Lore buffing your warlord's psychic might even further, and Lord of Flux forcing Dangerous Terrain Tests on the enemy (it's noted that this is an ability that Magnus the Red already has, so the rerolls will be helpful if you get this one for him).










Only one relic has been revealed so far but it's a pretty damn good one that further aids the Thousand Sons in combating Deny the Witch, really this one seems like a must for the Warlord since it only takes two dice with the same result out of however many you throw to deny the enemy his Deny the Witch option.










And lastly the one new psychic power confirmed, and it is bloody scary. A Destroyer power with AP1 and Soul Blaze and a grand range of 18", this thing is a mega-unit killer without a doubt. No word on whether anybody but Magnus can cast it, but it would seem to be the Daemon Primarch's trump card as he is immune to Perils of the Warp, Mastery Level 5, harnesses warp charges on a 2+, and apparently can serve as a point of line of sight for every psyker in his army (meaning that if he can see something, every psyker in your army can target it with their powers).

So some grand stuff here, really can't wait to start building, painting and playing my Thousand Sons.

Also the releases for this weekend have been confirmed and the Traitor Legions Codex is among them and has been priced at *$35/£20*. Pretty good price, hopefully i'll be able to pick up a copy around Christmas.


LotN


----------

